# I Need Puppy Pictures!!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I need puppy pictures! I want to make a video, but of course with your permission to take the photos and use them!! If I make the video and use your puppy pictures of your dogs'!! I'll post the video on here, and on the pictures I'll put your forum name on it, so you'll know whos puppy is whos on here!! =) I would like only 3 pictures of the persons dog, so I don't have too many!! Anyways!! If you don't mind, start posting them pictures!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Cooper 9 weeks today


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

bianca said:


> Cooper 9 weeks today


Oh my dog, adorable!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Anybody else? Ha ha ha!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby 3 months


----------



## Miranda (Sep 14, 2011)

Cheyenne as a Puppy. She is 6 months now.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Fenrir


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jager his first few days with us. :wub:


----------



## phokis (Aug 18, 2011)

Knight at 4 months, he turned 6 months yesterday.


----------



## Crissytal (Jan 29, 2011)

Beau at 12 weeks old.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Here's Odin's puppy pics.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

All of these are adorable!! Anymore pictures you'd like to be in the video!? Of course, if you want to post and don't want your pictures in the video, just tell me, and I won't use them!! I'd love to see pictures any way!!!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe at 6 weeks










Discoe at 3.5 months


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Adorable!! I love puppy pictures!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's my contribution:

Help yourself


















3 months









5 months


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is Cody as a wee lad...


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

*Odita*

7 weeks










13 weeks










good luck!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

8 weeks 1 day



9 weeks 6 days



10 weeks 5 days


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

All these are adorable!!  Anymore you guys!?


----------



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

*Chief at 11 weeks & 15 weeks*

Happiness is a raw chicken leg


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL I love the pic in the middle with the dishwasher door! ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

Chloe the first day I got her. 2mon








4 mons








and 5 mon


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you only looking for pb GSD pups? Or other breeds or mixes? (Won't be offended )


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

chelle said:


> Are you only looking for pb GSD pups? Or other breeds or mixes? (Won't be offended )


It can be a mix with GSD!! Doesn't have to be purebred at all =)


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

RileyMay said:


> It can be a mix with GSD!! Doesn't have to be purebred at all =)


Ok, good, here are mine!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Batman at 5 weeks, with puppy food all over his face









Batman at 6.5 weeks, in my arms









Batman at 9 weeks -- what a happy little guy!









Looking at these pictures from just a month ago make me wonder what happened to my puppy?! He is 13 weeks now and HUGE!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley wants to put his photos in!


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Here come my boy, Maximus


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, so adorable!!!  I just can't get enough of how adorable!!!!! Anymore pictures!?!?!


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's Gracie at 11 weeks old and 4 months. 
She was a rescue, totally skin and bone and flea infested when I got her. 
We affectionately called her Skinny, Minny, Flea Bag. 

Today she's a knock out beauty! (pardon my bragging)


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Fiddler said:


> Here's Gracie at 11 weeks old and 4 months.
> She was a rescue, totally skin and bone and flea infested when I got her.
> We affectionately called her Skinny, Minny, Flea Bag.
> 
> Today she's a knock out beauty! (pardon my bragging)


It's okay to brag!! Anymore pictures you guys!?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

BUMP! A few more pictures NEVER hurt! Lol! Any pictures you guys!?


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I need 3 songs that are around 4.25.73, so maybe 5 minutes long! HELP! Just put down a favorite song =)


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

This is Jackson
Photos by Laura Imhoff


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I have enough pictures now, any music? Hmm!? I think I'll see what I have, but if you have a request let me know!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

How about "Puppy Love" or "How Much Is That Doggie In The Window"


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> How about "Puppy Love" or "How Much Is That Doggie In The Window"


 
Who's it by?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I remember Puppy Love by Donny Osmond when I was about 8 years old. LOL, but I think that it was sung by someone else too. I looked both those up on I tunes and they are both on there. Just do a power search. Also how about Who Let the Dogs Out


----------

